# Notepad funktioniert nicht, öffnet keine Dateien/keinen Quelltext



## josDesign (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

SOlch ein Problem hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr!

Wenn ich zum Beispiel mit dem Windows-XP-Editor (Notepad) eine Datei öffnen möchte so bleibt das Programm leer und öffnet keine Datei.

Die Verknüpfungen sind alle richtig eingestellt. Also in der Befehlszeile meine ich.

Weis jemand wie ich das wieder richtigstellen kann damit ich wieder mit dem Editor arbeiten kann?

Wenn nicht, wo in der Registry kann ich das umstellen das ich statt den Editor das Wordpad benutze?

LieGrü
Bitte Danke,
jos


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juli 2004)

Mmmh...vielleicht liegts daran, dass die Dateien, welche du öffnen willst, zu gross sind.

Auf Wordpad umstellen können solltest du unter Einstellungen>Ordneroptionen>Dateitypen....
dort bei dem jeweiligen Dateityp halt das Standardprogramm ändern.


----------



## josDesign (7. Juli 2004)

Zu groß sicher nicht! Meines Wissens gibts diese Beschränkung nicht mehr bei Windows XP!

Aber zur Beruhigung: 2 Zeilen txt-Files funktionieren genauso wenig!

Schade... ich denke ich werde mal gründlich die Registry durchsuchen ob sich nicht da irgendein Spyware Programm od. ähnliches eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## prax (8. Juli 2004)

Meinst du notepad öffnet sich und es steht nichts drin oder es öffnet sich garnichts? ich habe HIER  mein NOTEPAD.EXE hochgeladen vielleicht liegts ja daran.


----------



## yidaki (8. Juli 2004)

Hi leider weiß ich nicht genau wie du dein problem lösen kannst hoffe du findest die richtige stelle in der registry!

Kannst ja mal den editor hier ausprobieren, ich denke der wird dich nicht im stich lassen ;-)

http://gisdeveloper.tripod.com/scite.html


----------

